# BuyVM ColoCrossing Bye Bye Hello Choopa Move Today!



## drmike (Nov 9, 2013)

In case you pay less attention to email than I do or just woke up from a two month coma...

BuyVM is offline in Buffalo, New York.   Fran and crew should be getting setup in New Jersey at Choopa / Reliablesite / whatever else they call themselves.  

ETA for being back online is 8PM Eastern.   20+ minutes from now.   Don't hold them to that though 



> This email is just a quick reminder that we will be leaving the Buffalo datacentre and physically moving all hardware over to Choopa in New Jersey. On Saturday, 09 November at 0900h EST (GMT-5) we will start preperations for bringing the gear offline. By 1000h we will have most of the hardware unracked, and loaded up to make the drive over to Choopa in New Jersey. Mapping software estimates this to be a 6-7 hour drive - to compensate for potential traffic and weather conditions, we're operating under the assumption that it's going to take 8-9 hours to make the drive to Choopa. This puts us at roughly 1800-1900h on arrival; racking the hardware back up and bringing the nodes online shouldn't take very long at all, as we're having the network prepped beforehand in Choopa to be ready for our arrival. In total, we're looking at a rough ETA of 2000h (8pm EST) before gear starts coming back online - in reality, it will likely be sooner than this as we're intentionally overestimating travel and rack time to anticipate any unforseen trouble.
> 
> We are also pulling all available NY stock for the remainder of the week - after some internal discussion, we decided it wouldn't be fair to have people sign up potentially unknowing of the move, and be caught by surprise by the downtime. Once we have everything setup and running smoothly in the new DC, I will refill east-cost stock.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lee (Nov 9, 2013)

They better have my backup DNS box up soon, I pay $1.25 per month for it, so for that price it's shocking I should be getting treated to any downtime


----------



## drmike (Nov 9, 2013)

"rough ETA of 2000h (8pm EST) before gear starts coming back online - in reality, it will likely be sooner than this as we're intentionally overestimating travel and rack time to anticipate any unforseen trouble."

Next major incident, let me write the whole timeline for you 

Wonder how they are doing? A tad tardy    Meh, me, I don't care if it takes until 6AM.    Can't wait CHOOPA!


----------



## Lee (Nov 9, 2013)

I am just surprised they got everything out of CC without any hassle at all, or at least not that we know of.


----------



## drmike (Nov 9, 2013)

Been quiet, but I've been mostly away from the machine today.

Any chatter on their IRC or elsewhere about successful handoff of gear and safe arrival in New Jersey?


----------



## drmike (Nov 9, 2013)

All good and folks should be live and migrated to Choopa!


----------



## johnlth93 (Nov 9, 2013)

Somehow my ovz in LV was down for about 12 minutes (1 hour ago)

Seem like that had nothing to do with this


----------



## texteditor (Nov 9, 2013)

but when can i buy one


----------



## texteditor (Nov 9, 2013)

but when can i buy one



~Lee~ said:


> They better have my backup DNS box up soon, I pay $1.25 per month for it, so for that price it's shocking I should be getting treated to any downtime


You are supposed to file an angry ticket enumerating the X thousands of dollars per hour you are losing due to downtime


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 9, 2013)

texteditor said:


> but when can i buy one
> 
> You are supposed to file an angry ticket enumerating the X thousands of dollars per hour you are losing due to downtime


Don't forget the threat to post bad reviews!


----------



## DomainBop (Nov 10, 2013)

texteditor said:


> You are supposed to file an angry ticket enumerating the X thousands of dollars per hour you are losing due to downtime


My advice would be to skip the "filing an angry ticket" step and instead go straight to the "posts threatening a lawsuit" step.


----------



## drmike (Nov 10, 2013)

Debian folks... Constant has a Debian mirror in the safe NJ facility... Vroom!

/etc/apt/sources

-----------------------

# Debian packages for stable
deb http://debian.mirror.constant.com/debian/ stable main contrib 
# Uncomment the deb-src line if you want 'apt-get source'
# to work with most packages.
# deb-src http://debian.mirror.constant.com/debian/ stable main contrib 

# Security updates for stable
deb http://security.debian.org/ stable/updates main contrib


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 10, 2013)

drmike said:


> Debian folks... Constant has a Debian mirror in the safe NJ facility... Vroom!
> 
> /etc/apt/sources
> 
> ...


I love this.

I can't tell you how much I hate my local mirror. Took me an hour to update a desktop version! (My internet is the local education network that peers directly with all the biggest peers here in Asia. The update size was about 200MB.)


----------



## drmike (Nov 10, 2013)

/etc/resolv.conf

------------------------------

nameserver 198.100.146.51 #ns2.qc.ca.dns.opennic.glue Eric Boucher - OQND.qc 10ms away Logs: No log at all.
nameserver 74.122.198.48    #ns6.il.us.dns.opennic.glue xoxide 20ms away Default bind logging; well-formed queries not logged.


----------



## bizzard (Nov 10, 2013)

@drmike Thanks for the nearest OpenNIC DNS IP's.

I have two boxes, which were moved to the new DC and everything seems fine. The downtime was around 13 hours and since it was night here, no issues for me.


----------



## MannDude (Nov 10, 2013)

Yay, now I can order an east coast box without indirectly contributing to the daycare fund.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 10, 2013)

Well, once I replenish stock on Monday 

Waiting until Fran and I are both home before we open the gates again.


----------



## drmike (Nov 10, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Yay, now I can order an east coast box without indirectly contributing to the daycare fund.


Now now... Daycare is profitable. It along with a little something something is what bankrolled the whole shebang.


----------



## wlanboy (Nov 10, 2013)

drmike said:


> Debian folks... Constant has a Debian mirror in the safe NJ facility... Vroom!
> 
> /etc/apt/sources
> 
> ...


That should be part of the wiki - local mirrors are nice.


----------



## Zigara (Nov 10, 2013)

Huge improvement for me. I was getting 45+ms latency to CC buffalo and I am only 2 hours away (Ontario) from Buffalo.

I am getting a steady 26~ms now with Choopa.

+1


----------



## drmike (Nov 10, 2013)

Zigara said:


> Huge improvement for me. I was getting 45+ms latency to CC buffalo and I am only 2 hours away (Ontario) from Buffalo.
> 
> I am getting a steady 26~ms now with Choopa.
> 
> +1


I tried a recent offer out of Ontario.  Think is is provisioned out of Toronto proper.   So it's around 95 miles driving distance to Buffalo.

Route to Buffalo, hehe, yeah, it goes to Chicago.  Suspect from Ontario depending on upstream you are going to see the Chicago routing or via New York City and back over.  

Buffalo like most rust belt places is low on tiering and back hauled.  Usually if I touch those locations I look for Abovenet (recently) and heavy on Level3... Otherwise this long in the tooth round about routing.


----------



## Kakashi (Nov 11, 2013)

Choopa (Constant.com) have been great for us. Best of Luck with them.


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 11, 2013)

Is great that the migration has been smooth this time. Compared to all the Vegas issues I mean.


----------



## Francisco (Nov 11, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> Is great that the migration has been smooth this time. Compared to all the Vegas issues I mean.


Blah blah blah you guys rag on our Vegas move but you realize we completely replaced the network on the 2nd day of time there? We also replaced all the motherboards in the KVM's on said 2nd day to IPMI powered boards.

We installed a completely new router ontop of that 

The NJ move was simple. The biggest project besides the move was replacing some bad drives.

Francisco


----------



## concerto49 (Nov 11, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Blah blah blah you guys rag on our Vegas move but you realize we completely replaced the network on the 2nd day of time there? We also replaced all the motherboards in the KVM's on said 2nd day to IPMI powered boards.
> 
> 
> We installed a completely new router ontop of that
> ...


I was more referring to the power issues that had nothing to do with you. Stop being over sensitive


----------



## Francisco (Nov 11, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> I was more referring to the power issues that had nothing to do with you. Stop being over sensitive


Far too many people go on that the Vegas stuff was done poorly on our end though, not the breaker 

It was a ton of work and we were dumb thinking the 2 of us could do it all without more time.

We did get it done but it was *hell*.

NJ was a nice drive though. New York state was meh but New Jersey was surprisingly pretty.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Nov 11, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Far too many people go on that the Vegas stuff was done poorly on our end though, not the breaker
> 
> 
> It was a ton of work and we were dumb thinking the 2 of us could do it all without more time.
> ...




Did New Jersey smell like spray-tan lotion and hair gel?


----------



## peterw (Nov 12, 2013)

You need stock in New Jersy too.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 12, 2013)

peterw said:


> You need stock in New Jersy too.


That'll be coming in the next 15 minutes or so, actually.


----------



## shunny (Nov 12, 2013)

I am so looking forward to the stock in New Jersey


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 12, 2013)

Heh, sorry, took a little longer than expected.  Had to go and deal with an abuse issue - Jersey is now stocked.


----------



## clarity (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey @Aldryic, do you guys own doesbuyvmhavestock.com? If so, you might want to change those tabs for stock.


----------



## shunny (Nov 12, 2013)

grabbed one, so excited no more CC.  

Yea on your website too should change to NJ


----------



## Francisco (Nov 12, 2013)

We own doesbuyvmhavestock.

We'll likely close it down in the coming weeks, though. It doesn't get updated as much as it should 

The BuyVM site will get replaced soon too.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Nov 12, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Did New Jersey smell like spray-tan lotion and hair gel?


The Denny's did. We got outside and there was a half dozen people gathered around a car with the speakers really loud smoking weed.

Francisco


----------



## Ruchirablog (Nov 12, 2013)

Francisco said:


> We'll likely close it down in the coming weeks, though.


nah don't do that  :angry:


----------



## MannDude (Nov 12, 2013)

Sweet, stock is available. I may have to pick one of these up 

Sounds like, from everything I've read, that the move to Choopa direct has been an upgrade for your clients... network wise. Now that you're out of CC and my purchase won't indirectly feed anyone at CC I'm happy to have yet another trustworthy provider option on the East coast.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Nov 12, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Sweet, stock is available. I may have to pick one of these up
> 
> Sounds like, from everything I've read, that the move to Choopa direct has been an upgrade for your clients... network wise. Now that you're out of CC and my purchase won't indirectly feed anyone at CC I'm happy to have yet another trustworthy provider option on the East coast.


Pretty much.  Network has been a 100% improvement for everyone, with a minor exception of a few CA clients.  That turned out to be a Bell Canada issue, and got resolved earlier today.. so now everyone's golden


----------



## The_Hatta (Nov 13, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Pretty much.  Network has been a 100% improvement for everyone, with a minor exception of a few CA clients.  That turned out to be a Bell Canada issue, and got resolved earlier today.. so now everyone's golden


Shit I could have told you that >_> Happened yesterday, bell broke their internal routing causing all their gas clients to get a$s raped...


----------

